# Short trip to Norfolk...any ideas?



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

We will be heading to Norfolk for a well earned rest after my daughter's wedding and before the Global rally. 

We've got 3 nights and 4 days to fill and, apart from visiting the lavender place at Kings Lynn, haven't got a scooby about where to stay or visit.

Any suggestions please? 
(we've noticed that quite a few CL's don't accept dogs and we have 2)

Thanks, 

Carol 8)


----------



## TinaGlenn (Jul 7, 2006)

If you are going to Norfolk Lavender then Hunstanton is just up the road, there is a nice motorhome parking area in the big carpark in the town and if you get there early there is free roadside parking on the clifftop up near the lighthouse between 8am and 10pm.

Sandringham is pretty to visit and walk around the grounds and gardens as well as the house if it is open.

What sort of things do you like to do?

We never had a problem finding dog friendly places when we can up to visit friends and we had 4 dogs then. 

Tina


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Wells is a lovely place to visit , you get great entertainment watching all the crabbing being done by young and old  

C&CC club have a number of rallies and temporary holiday sites around there at this time of year, we stayed in one last year just outside Kings Lynn.

They largest European Beer warehouse is just down the road too !! :lol: :lol: 
http://www.beersofeurope.co.uk/

Have fun
Mandy


----------



## inkey-2008 (May 24, 2008)

Wells next to the sea nice town if you are in the C&CC then they have holiday sites in the town 2 when we were there last.

Andy


----------



## Gavel (Jan 22, 2009)

*where to visit in Norfolk*

H we live in north Norfolk. Sandringham C&CC is very nice, Wells Pinewood is not so good. Cookies at Salthouse very cheap and excellent for local seafood[near Holt]. Wroxham fun for hired boating, Binham priory worth a visit as is St. Benet's priory near Ludham.
Burnham market [birth place of Nelson] Holkam Hall with stunning beach [Gwyneth Palthrow] and herd of deer. Bickling and Felbrigg Hall and.................


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions folks, Bernie is especially interested in the Beer Warehouse - now there's a surprise :lol: 

he says it's to top up for the Global...yeah yeah yeah.....


----------



## chiily (Feb 13, 2006)

If you enjoy a stroll and some wonderful bird watching try Snettisham, http://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/s/snettisham/index.aspx or Ticthwell Marsh tp://www.rspb.org.uk/reserves/guide/t/titchwellmarsh/sightings.aspx


----------



## Poppydoodles (Jun 7, 2010)

Holkham Hall is lovely, you can look round the house where they made some of the film "The Duchess" with Kiera Knightley. It is one of the better houses to view with lots to see if you like that sort of thing! We went round Sandringham house and was very disappointed as there were not many rooms open to the public but the grounds are nice though.

They also have lovely grounds at Holkham House with a lake they do short boat trips on. There are deer running loose around the place too.

Across the road from there they have Holkham Beach which is a lovely walk too, always lots of horses being exercised on the beach - the military horses were on their holidays last time we went a couple of weeks ago, and was nice to see them all having a nice time!

Wells Next To The Sea is quaint, there are lots of coloured huts on the beach there too.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Norfolk beaches are lovely but difficult to get alongside - walks are often needed. Early parking at Hunstanton allows nice views across the Wash. Brancaster has some waterside parking near the yacht club. Burnham Overy Staithe has a car park which may flood at high tide; mind you it is a 1mile hike to the beach (further if you want to get to the nudist section). You can park all day on Wells quay for about £3.50; the grassy field near the life boat house is nearer the sea, but further from the town!
Morston & Blakeney are interesting, with free parking if you are NT members. The RSPB centre near Cley is worth a visit for views across the marshes, although you can pay to park down near the beach. Sheringham High Street is probably best avoided - park by the station or turn left (as soon as you cross the railway bridge on entering the town from the west) and you get to the top of the cliffs. The Runtons have good cliff-top car parks, but down narrowish lanes (only 300m, good visibility, soft walls).
Cromer is pleasant, with "Mary Jane's" THE place for fish 'n chips. A walk on the pier is a must. Parking is not easy, but can be found. Overstrand is another good cliff-top place, but narrow streets (not a big problem). Mundesley has some easy to access shops and reasonable parking. Bacton has shallow sandy beaches.
Happisburgh ("Hazeborough") has a well-known light house (painted as part of "Challenge Anneka"). Sea Palling has some interesting sea defences - "reefs". Look at the wind-farm at Hemsby, visit the bright lights of Great Yarmouth. Gorleston has easy parking and a wide beach.

Can you visit Norfolk and not go to the Broads? I would avoid Wroxham (poor parking, except at Roys [largest village store in UK?]) although it is quite busy and probably the easiest to hire a boat (try Geo Smith). Horning is more interesting with easy parking by the Ferry Boat Inn if you cannot get in at the centre of the village. Potter Heigham is another relatively "easy" place, but pretty boring. South Walsham is attractive.

If I had to visit one National Trust house, it would be Oxburgh Hall - (moated with a priest hole!) Obviously, Blickling and Felbrigg are the "big" ones. Gressenhall Rural Life Museum (400 yards from my house) is very good. Norwich Castle is very good but parking would be difficult.

Lots of lovely market towns exist - check for days. Holt is a lovely little town with a variety of shops including a super department store. Norfolk also seems to be the home of "local auctions" - you can buy all sorts of rubbish at knock down prices, or just watch "real" characters and listen to their accents.

There are lots of other things to do - depends on what you want. I'm not a Norfolk boy, so I hope I haven't offended (by omission or admission) anyone who has a much better knowledge of this place. Try "http://www.edp24.co.uk/content/edp24/default/" - What's On for details of events.

Enjoy - Gordon


----------

